# $7 Per pint Jar???



## Curtis (Jun 25, 2005)

That is about right, a pint weights 1.5#. You might want to go up to $8 to help offset the price of labels and jar.
Curtis


----------



## Lively Bee's (Dec 9, 2004)

Jesus_the_only_way said:


> I'm looking to get $7 per pint for my honey is this a good price?
> Too much? Not enough? How much do you all get for yours?
> Thanks,
> Tom


I have found I can only get 6 out of a pint and 12 on a Qt. I am only 40 miles west of you and when I lived in knoxville and was not able to get more then 6 on a pint. At the oak ridge farmers market today 1 lady had qts for 10 and pints for 6 so give $7 a try and see if you can get some buyers if not you can always drop it down.


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

Right now honey is at its highest point since sept 2005 at average retail of $4.03 per lb.

http://www.honey.com/honeyindustry/stats/PriceRetail.htm

With the latest news in from our friends from China I think it will only go higher. I think retail honey will take a bad hit as local honey sees some good times. With this in mind I think at the moment you are about right maybe a little low however, the media is going to play a big part in where it goes from here. Personaly i think $5.50 per lb could be in the near future. but we will see.


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Cool, Thanks for the link.
Tom


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Jesus_the_only_way said:


> I'm looking to get $7 per pint for my honey is this a good price?
> Too much? Not enough? How much do you all get for yours?
> Thanks,
> Tom


Wholesale or retail?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What would Jesus do?


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Retail.
Thanks


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

I wish I was selling honey where you fellows are. I meet customer price resistance at $5 per pint.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't normally sell pints but I did offer some with a chunk of comb in the jar last year for $7.25 and sold out.

I'm not sure if I'll sell any with only liquid honey this year or not but if I do I'll probably ask $6.


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

Just to clarify a couple of things when refering to honey and the cost of on this board I and I belive others refer to it 3 ways. Please correct me if I am wrong.

1. Wholesale: To whom ever at the wholesale rate usually in larger quanities. Im thinking of 55 gals. or more. However, I see lots selling as little as 5 gals. at wholesale.

2. Retail: To whom ever in smaller quanities such as grocery stores and perhaps in grocery and other stores at competitive prices.

3. Local: To whom ever straight from the beekeeper him/herself or thru 3rd party to persons seeking honey straight from the hive for what ever their reason may be, in quanties of 5 gals or less usually. This person usually knows this honey will cost much more than what can be bought in the grocery stores and will pay the price. 
Example: You can buy a Rolex watch for $50,000.00 and it will tell you what time it is. You can buy a Rolexx off the street corner for $10.00 and it will also tell you the time.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

okb said:


> Just to clarify a couple of things when refering to honey and the cost of on this board I and I belive others refer to it 3 ways. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> 1. Wholesale: To whom ever at the wholesale rate usually in larger quanities. Im thinking of 55 gals. or more. However, I see lots selling as little as 5 gals. at wholesale.
> 
> ...


When I use the term WHOLESALE, I am refering to selling something to someone who will then mark up the price and sell the item to the end user.

I have a price, that I charge to people who insist on buying directly from me, which is higher than the wholesale price and less than the retail price found at the store.


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

sqkcrk said:


> When I use the term WHOLESALE, I am refering to selling something to someone who will then mark up the price and sell the item to the end user.


Yeah I agree with Mark, wholesale to me means selling it to a retailer, which is how I sell mine. THey mark it up double.

By the way, I just got some pint jars at Menard's for $4.44 a dozen (Ball). Limit is 2 cases and you have to send in for the rebate, so add the cost of a stamp to that.

I have never sold pints but at that price for the containers I thought I would give it a try. I think I will try to add some chunk hone from the top bar hive and see what it does.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

I sale mine only in pints, I sale a pint for $6.50 and if they buy a case of 12 I drop the price to $6.00 a pint but only in cases, with the drought this year I can't fill all my orders, had 19 cases ordered and only got 6 cases, I have one guy that buys 3 cases every year and a lady that buys 6 cases every year, thats just 2 people I sale too.... it was just a bad year here..


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I need to raise my prices.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

i sell pints for $6 and quarts for $12. i put comb only in pints and they cost $1 more with the comb. i always have to explain about extracting, benefits of reusing comb, etc to the customer, but in the end they happily pay the extra $1 for some comb. i always get calls for honey, year round. i just wish i had a year round supply. someday....


----------

